# Have you ever seen a more lovely lady?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I took the little gal out for a night on the town.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pictures, what farm did you go to? I believe you have seen these, but I lost my camera and don't have any new ones.
One of the lovely ladies daughters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you call them ones purty; let's see one that is ugly!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> If you call them ones purty; let's see one that is ugly!


You've heard of beer goggles? I wear bird goggles. 



> Nice pictures, what farm did you go to?


We just went down to the Willard Bay training area and released our own birds. I actually had 5 birds until my daughter engineered the great pheasant escape of 2011. She was putting her fingers through the crate to pet the birds and one pecked her. That made her mad so she stomped the bird crate and yelled, "Bad bird!" The stomp opened the crate and out went three roosters. :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, I might have to put a lock on my pigeon pen so my sister don't let them out well see hopefully she doesn't see them.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

[attachment=0:3sxjfata]MOLOLL (Small).jpg[/attachment:3sxjfata]Yes! But your lady is mighty fine as well! And you definitely take better pictures.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

izzydog said:


> [attachment=0:2e0q1czh]MOLOLL (Small).jpg[/attachment:2e0q1czh]Yes! But your lady is mighty fine as well! And you definitely take better pictures.


Izzydog was that pup out birddoggers, litter? If so what was it's name?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Yes! But your lady is mighty fine as well! And you definitely take better pictures.


 :lol: You boys definitely have beauties on your hands as well! Great looking pups, guys.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

No, Molly is from bwoods Chester and donnerhunds Ada. She's actually a super furry gwp.


----------

